

Tell HN: Looking for non-technical cofounder - msencenb

I have launched my first bootstrapped startup and am now looking for a co-founder. The product is built and live (check my profile for details).<p>My dream co-founder list:
1) Experience successfully launching a social media / advertising company.
2) Connections in the tech world with bloggers, mentors, and possible angels. 
3) Experience with product marketing, business development, and sales
3) Has worked at, founded, or launched a startup before. 
4) Lives in the Bay Area
5) Some coding ability or graphic design. Perhaps you are a "retired engineer" who has decided a marketing career path is a better fit for you.<p>I also believe that a good personality fit is key.<p>Some things to know about me:
1) I currently have a day job (summer internship)
2) I'm a college athlete<p>Basically this means I can't work full-time on this as I generally have only an hour or so a night to dedicate to the company.<p>My contact info is in my profile :)
======
fezzl
"Basically this means I can't work full-time on this as I generally have only
an hour or so a night to dedicate to the company."

I'm not sure that 1 hour per day is sufficient to achieve anything at all.
You're better off just enjoying college and not worry about startups until you
have your priorities in line, i.e. decide whether doing a startup is really
for you.

